# 2016 1/2-ton Pickup Comparison Tests



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I wrote this in response to another post, but maybe it deserves its own thread.

At the end of January Pickuptrucks.com published a five-way comparison test of 2016 half-ton pickups configured for maximum towing capacity. All were full crew-cab 4-door models, and all but the Toyota were 2wd. All were tested with beds empty and full, and towing identical trailers loaded to weigh 10,100 pounds. 
Texas Truck Showdown 2016: Max Towing Overview - PickupTrucks.com News

The finishing order was


GMC Sierra 1500 SLT, 6.2-liter V-8
Ford F-150 Lariat, 3.5-liter V-6 EcoBoost
Chevrolet Silverado 1500 LTZ, 5.3-liter V-8
Ram 1500 Laramie Longhorn, 5.7-liter V-8
Toyota Tundra 1794 Edition, 5.7-liter V-8
The 6.2 liter GMC was the rocket ship of the group, with the F-150 a close second. The other three lagged behind and were sort of a tie for third.

The last place finish of the Tundra was no surprise, Toyota put the all new second generation Tundra on the market in 2007 and it still has the same drivetrain. It pulls fine, but gets the worst towing mileage. At least it offers the largest fuel tank at 38 gallons.

The RAM was hurt by having the worst empty mpg, severe squat when loaded which affected handling pulling a trailer, and some testers disliked the steering.

The Chevy was praised for the best handling when loaded or towing, and got the best fuel mileage running without a load.

The Ford was praised for having a nice combination of power and fuel economy, and knocked for squatting too much under load. It has a 36 gallon tank option.

The GMC was dinged for being expensive and not having a large fuel tank option, but after winning every acceleration contest, loaded or empty, it still tied the Chevy for best fuel mileage running without a load. It also had the best loaded braking. The 6.2 engine requires premium fuel.

Empty fuel mileage:
GMC 23.9
Chevy 23.9
Ford 22.8
Ram 17.7
Toyota 17.9

Fuel mileage pulling a 10,100 pound trailer:
GMC 11.6
Ford 11.3
Chevy 11.1
Ram 10.7
Toyota 10.0

PS, in a mid February comparison of four trucks configured for maximum mpg, the 2.7 L Ford Ecoboost was quicker than the others whether loaded or empty. It might not be available with all the same towing options as the 3.5. The Ram Ecodiesel wasn't as fast but had good torque and returned an incredible 30+ mpg empty or full. They didn't test the mileage trucks with a trailer.
Texas Truck Showdown 2016: MPG Overview - PickupTrucks.com News


----------

